# OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum?



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Hey guys,
I have been searching the vortex for two days straight, and I'm getting a lot of mixed information. 
I'd like to tell my story and see if anyone has any ideas.
Firstly, I'm a fabricator, and I normally build turbo kits for people who then get the tune done somewhere else. In this case, I somehow got talked into doing the whole thing, and now it's come to bite me in the ass.
*The car* : MK2 Jetta with an OBD1 coilpack VR6 from a '96 Passat. The turbo is a T04B H-3. Software is C2's latest 36 lbs. program with corresponding injectors, 4.0" MAF, stock FPR, recirculated DV ...
*The problem* : Car runs 9.0:1 AFR in every situation except when you floor the pedal. Once you floor it, it goes beautifully, builds boost and rips like mad until it hits the cutoff. AFR under boost is a nice smooth 12.5-13.0 all the way up. 
The extreme rich condition starts from the very first cold startup. I know it's not the software, 'cause it goes good when it jumps into open loop. I'm thinking either the MAF or something that is throwing off its reading.
*The kicker* : The car has no VAG-COM port, and I am not equipped with any sort of diagnostic tools such fuel pressure or any of that stuff.
Is there any hope?
Thanks for reading, hoping someone has some pointers for me!










_Modified by Agtronic at 10:15 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

it's a bad maf reading for sure.
maf backwards?
what is the shape and design of the intake tube that the maf sensor sits in (filter to turbo)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

It's kind of just a long 3.0" tube with a sharp 90° turn into the compressor inlet. I know you can't see it in the pic, but if you look at the filter, picture a straight tube that goes all the way back and then does a sharp turn. There is a slight angle, maybe 10-12 degrees right after the MAF housing. Is this bad?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

so its a 4inch cone, 4inch maf, and then a 3inch tube to the turbo?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

That's right. A 1.0" nipple for the ISV is placed in the middle of the 3.0 tube, along with the DV discharge.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

Took two more pics to give you an idea of the inlet tube. Is the sensor too close to the filter maybe?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

i'm guessing bad MAF, or a bad TPS.
i'd try swapping with someone, to see if either helps.
how does it idle with the MAF unplugged?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*



Agtronic said:


> *stock FPR*QUOTE]
> thats a 4 bar fpr ...correct? c2 softwares uses a 3bar fpr...
> goodluck...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_


Agtronic said:


> *stock FPR*QUOTE]
> thats a 4 bar fpr ...correct? c2 softwares uses a 3bar fpr...
> goodluck...






Agtronic said:


> Well, see, someone mentioned that to me, but I checked on the C2 site, and under the stage 1.5 listing, it says to use the STOCK FRP. The stock VR6 one is a 4.0, should I switch in a 3.0 bar?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Well, see, someone mentioned that to me, but I checked on the C2 site, and under the stage 1.5 listing, it says to use the STOCK FRP. The stock VR6 one is a 4.0, should I switch in a 3.0 bar?

no, keep what you have.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

Okay, I'm going to try and find another MAF, even though this car drove perfectly when it came in.
I will check the AFR with MAF unplugged, see if it's in a better range.
Thanks to all for the suggestions!


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
how does it idle with the MAF unplugged?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (marat_g60)*

Like crap. Just don't have an AFR reading as of yet. Going to the shop in a few minutes, will update then ...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

are you sure about that?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (PjS860ct)*

Okay, so I've heard from a few people that the C2 software was designed to run a 3 bar FPR, even though their website says otherwise. At first I was happy to hear this because I thought it would fix the problem for sure, but now I'm worried of what will happen to the AFR under boost, which I feel should not go any leaner than 13.0:1 ...
Any thoughts?
By the way, without the MAF, the car barely runs, and I see ~8.5-9.0:1 on the wideband.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

your car is designed to be run with the 4 bar.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

%200 sure it was tuned on 3bar. however, you can run the 4 bar if you're running higher boost. I was using the 3bar and saw high 11 afr and 365whp. Now i got the 4bar in there, havnt driven the car since fall, should be back on the road for next week. Try unplugging the o2 sensor, besides that, best bet is get the wiring for the vagcom fixed and scan it bro. otherwise try a new MAF as TBT mentioned


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (marat_g60)*

Tried a new MAF, no go, runs exactly the same. Swapped in a brand new O2 sensor, runs exactly the same. The stock 4-bar runs 13:1 AFR under boost.
Either way, whether it's running a 3 bar or a 4 bar, it's not going to make the difference between 9:1 and ~14.7:1 ... is it?
I think I'm going to extend the inlet tube and place the sensor a bit further back from the filter.


_Modified by Agtronic at 2:51 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

extend the filter from the sensor... also trying the 3bar wont hurt either...


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (PjS860ct)*

hows the idle, does it sound like its missing? what plugs and what gap u running?


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there any EGR equipment fitted?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (matchew)*

The idle is smooth when the AFR is in the 10s or 11s, but when it's in the 9s, it misfires badly and the exhaust is black. 
Plugs are brand new BKR6E. They are gapped 0.22"
I deleted the EGR, and left just the brown solenoid plugged in, and open to air.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

cap the solenoid


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

What do you mean? It's got nothing hooked up to it ...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

do you have the stock ecu software to plug in just to test...... 36lb injectors 4 bar fuel reg and 4"maf housing will idle like a stock engine with original ecu software


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (Agtronic)*

obd1 is 4bar obd2 is 3bar fpr stock


_Modified by ade007 at 12:56 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (ade007)*

C2 OBD1 is 3 bar FPR.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (matchew)*

That's fine, but I'm already at 13:1 AFR under boost, lowering the fuel pressure will lean out this reading. No?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_C2 OBD1 is 3 bar FPR.

wrong.
all are designed around a stock FPR. which in this case is a 4 bar.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

ill let this post speaks for itself... my IM with jefnes on this matter when i was still using the c2 stuff... unless he re-tuned the software using the stock 4bar then this is wrong, which i doubt... 
____________________________________________________________________
(12:00 AM 7-6-2007) PjS860ct: hi! jeff, if you dont mind i have a couple of ?s for you...
first off... i have an obd1 vr6 and i have installed a turbo kit with a c2 36lb software w/36lb injectors (label on software is C2 obd1 12/6) 
-should i be running a 3 bar or a 4 bar fpr??? my car has a 4bar as stock, but ive read on a thread in the tex that the c2 obd1 software is program with a 3bar fpr... is that true?
and should i be running with the o2 sensor unplugged or plugged in??
thanks so much for your time 
paolo
(1:00 AM 7-8-2007) Jefnes3: designed for 3 bar fpr.
siemens 380cc inj.
4" MAF houisng
ABSOLUTLY plug in ALL sensors or car will not run correctly.
(1:15 AM 7-8-2007) PjS860ct: thanks so much! 

__________________________________________________
paolo


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_ill let this post speaks for itself... my IM with jefnes on this matter when i was still using the c2 stuff... unless he re-tuned the software using the stock 4bar then this is wrong, which i doubt... 
____________________________________________________________________
(12:00 AM 7-6-2007) PjS860ct: hi! jeff, if you dont mind i have a couple of ?s for you...
first off... i have an obd1 vr6 and i have installed a turbo kit with a c2 36lb software w/36lb injectors (label on software is C2 obd1 12/6) 
-should i be running a 3 bar or a 4 bar fpr??? my car has a 4bar as stock, but ive read on a thread in the tex that the c2 obd1 software is program with a 3bar fpr... is that true?
and should i be running with the o2 sensor unplugged or plugged in??
thanks so much for your time 
paolo
(1:00 AM 7-8-2007) Jefnes3: designed for 3 bar fpr.
siemens 380cc inj.
4" MAF houisng
ABSOLUTLY plug in ALL sensors or car will not run correctly.
(1:15 AM 7-8-2007) PjS860ct: thanks so much! 

__________________________________________________
paolo











_Quote, originally posted by * from product description* »_
VR6 OBD1 Stage 1 & 2 Turbo Kits for cars with a coilpack and new style MAF housing. This software will support up to 300hp while retaining the stock ECU, fuel pump and FPR


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: OBD1 VR6T running rich in vacuum? (TBT-Syncro)*

^^^







i guess talking to the actual tuner about his tune/product now a days doesnt mean a thing... just sharing my experience with the OBD1 36# C2 motorsports Software...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i had the same problem with the 36lb tune running rich at idle id been sent the wrong software in my case plugging the stock ecu back in proved this for me as the car idle great with stock software 36lb injectors and large maf


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_i had the same problem with the 36lb tune running rich at idle id been sent the wrong software in my case plugging the stock ecu back in proved this for me as the car idle great with stock software 36lb injectors and large maf 

You likley had/have a Euro/UK wired car. Missing emissions equipment causes the ecu to add 25% fuel full time. (when trying to run USA base software in UK/EURO cars) [email protected] has this sorted.
This is caused by a wiring harness difference, no simply removal of EGR and or SAI.
to the OP: start looking into the o2 sensor/o2 signal. Obd1 ecu will add fuel when sensor is missing/bad. As you've seen when open loop, this 'add' goes to zero.
I STRONGLY suggest wiring in a diag port.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
You likley had/have a Euro/UK wired car. Missing emissions equipment causes the ecu to add 25% fuel full time. (when trying to run USA base software in UK/EURO cars) [email protected] has this sorted.
This is caused by a wiring harness difference, no simply removal of EGR and or SAI.
to the OP: start looking into the o2 sensor/o2 signal. Obd1 ecu will add fuel when sensor is missing/bad. As you've seen when open loop, this 'add' goes to zero.
I STRONGLY suggest wiring in a diag port.


Thanks Jeff,
Thing is, the car runs super rich from a cold start too. Will the ECU perform this function right from the start, or only once the engine warms and goes into closed loop?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Today, I tried a 3.0 bar FPR and it changed absolutely nothing. The AFR went lean maybe .5 of a point. So now it's running 9.5 AFR at idle, and in vacuum.
I also redid the turbo inlet tube and extended it another 6 inches, and still the exact same thing. I checked the O2 sensor circuit, and it's good. O2 sensor is reading, and trying to correct the rich condition.
When in medium vacuum, the car runs ~10.0:1 AFR, and will momentarily go full lean, stalling the car, over and over.


_Modified by Agtronic at 1:05 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

can u swap the stock chip and see how it runs


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

I don't have a stock chip. Don't have a stock ECU either.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I tried extending the 4" section of the inlet pipe, still no go. Tried a new MAF, no go. Tried the 3.0bar FPR, no go. I'm just about ready to push the car into the river.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

it's your software..... call c2 and get the latest version


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_it's your software..... call c2 and get the latest version 

C2 installed the chip in the ECU 2 weeks ago, I'm assuming it's the latest version already.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

No more ideas?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I have a spare ecu. IM me if your interested.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

what letters are on the ecu code ?


_Modified by ade007 at 11:57 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*

The letters on the ecu are "BS".


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_The letters on the ecu are "BS".












































If its running on c2 software,it might run like that forever,and its normal for it.
My friends c2 vrt,runs rich like a mother ****er.MY other friends old passat vrt ran rich like **** too,and none of these guys have WB02,you can just see the humongoid clouds of richness,and the obvious smell.
Some C2 cars just run always rich,not the first time I've herd of something like this.
Specially if everything is made proper,and placed correcly.
Its too bad you cant play with the inj. duty cycle,would be no problem to lean it out on idle and you troubles would be fixed.
I'll have to read the chapter of on closed loop again and maybe ill get an anser for you markku.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

See, if the car just ran rich and could be driven, the customer would take his car, at this point he doesn't care anymore, he just wants his car back.
Problem is, the car doesn't drive. It keeps cutting out and stalling when trying to drive normally. It will not drive at all unless the pedal is to the floor.
Everyone I have spoken to has told me "forget it, OBD1 VR6 will never run right ..."


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Everyone I have spoken to has told me "forget it, OBD1 VR6 will never run right ..."










thats funny... thats why i went standalone


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

You guys think a 36# injector in place of a 30# would make it run THIS rich?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_You guys think a 36# injector in place of a 30# would make it run THIS rich?

No, the 36 software should account for that. 
The things that caused mine to go that rich was o2 sensor failure and also once when I was messing around and had the isv circuit unplugged.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_No, the 36 software should account for that.

Yeah, but I'm wondering if I possibly got a 30# program instead of the 36#. I doubt the difference in injector size would make it run this rich though ...

_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_The things that caused mine to go that rich was o2 sensor failure and also once when I was messing around and had the isv circuit unplugged.

ISV electrical circuit, or vacuum circuit?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

You should really start looking into getting it scanned, fix what needs to be fixed to scan it.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

id put money on your not getting a o2 signal to the ecu... i had the same problem once.. i had to weld a separate o2 bung and have a completely separate sensor going to the ecu..
jeff himself even told you this...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

id get a wiring diagram and a multimeter check continuity from ecu plug to o2 also id check the maf wire from the plug too. did the car run ok before the software swap? its not a bad job to wire a diagnostic plug in i think there is just 2 wires to ecu. then after all that if its still same id borrow an ecu of a mate see how it runs also try some contact cleaner on the ecu plug


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I checked for continuity at the ECU connector the minute I saw that post from Jeff. The O2 sensor is definitely connected to the ECU. I did the same test for all other sensors and none of them had a problem.
The car ran well when it came in stock. 


_Modified by Agtronic at 10:55 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
ISV electrical circuit, or vacuum circuit?


When I was experimenting with deleting the isv valve, I was leaving the electrical connection plugged in and just ran a hose to reroute the air from going through the valve, and it ran 9 to 1 or 10 to 1 at idle until the car would warm up, and then once it was warm, it was probably in the 12's at idle, but it would not stay in the 9's if it was warmed up.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: ('dubber)*

make sure you have 36# injectors. i have a passat obd1 vrt and it's on the 1.5 c2 36# software. i was running a 4 bar fpr at first, that gave me problems in the wot range though, richening the crap out of the tune. when i switched to the 3 bar it ran perfect AFRs. 
either you have the wrong chip or the wrong injectors. 
btw who ever said the obd1's will never run right.... mine does and i put it together myself! (i am ase certified and chrysler certified).


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Well, I know for 100% fact that the injectors are right. The chip, I'm going to trust is the correct one, as C2 installed it themselves, and they knew it was for a 36# injectors.
Thanks for trying to help, all of you!


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

At least a couple of people have suggested you get the OBD port working. 
Why does it seem like you're opposed to the idea? Atwood would probably help you if you could provide some datalogs, even if all the car can do at this point is sit and idle.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

I'm not against the idea, it's just that I'm a welder, not a tech. So wiring in a diagnostic port will take me some time (research). I'm guessing there isn't much choice. (I also don't have VAG-COM ...)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

obd port is 2 wires.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

id say wrong software the 36lb software says Specifically for the EA/BM ECU of the '95 Golf/Jetta 
your ecu code is bs and from a 96 passat ive looked at a few wiring diagrams and there is a few differences between each models eg some 02 have 3 wire going to ecu plug were some have a relay and 2 wires to ecu


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i use autodata to look at diagrams very clear but there is a few here in english halfway down the page h**p://volkswagen.msk.ru/index.php?p=page09_g3 maybe best to print them out and join together 96 models are 0bd2 in uk 


_Modified by ade007 at 12:04 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_id say wrong software the 36lb software says Specifically for the EA/BM ECU of the '95 Golf/Jetta 
your ecu code is bs and from a 96 passat ive looked at a few wiring diagrams and there is a few differences between each models eg some 02 have 3 wire going to ecu plug were some have a relay and 2 wires to ecu 

Hmmmm, you think Chris would have installed the chip into a non-compatible ECU? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

nah rule that out. i have the same ecu as you the BS passat ecu. and i'm on the same chip tune as you. so if it's the right chip, the right injectors, then that's not the problem.
someone mentioned the isv. do you still run yours? i had to run mine. the car wouldn't run without it. it's very easy to hook up a dlc (diag port) on these cars. if you look up my username you'll find some post that i had about getting the port, the right wires, and hooking it up. there is also a connector pinout telling you which wires on the connector go to what! good luck bro.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Just realized I have an OBD1 MK3 Jetta sitting in my shop with SDS, and no ecu. I'll pull the plug off this one and plug it into the VR6.
Second thing, which I should have mentioned right from the begining, is that I plugged in a stock ECU on this car and it ran exactly the same. 
Thanks everyone for lending a hand! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

could be weak spark, thus not burning the fuel and reading rich on the wideband.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

back probe the 02 sensor with the engine running as per bently manual...
are you getting a fluxuating signal from pin 4 on the conector to the o2 sensor between .5 and 1 volt? 
are you getting 12v or better to the o2 heater wires? does the heater wire have a good ground/ check that at the connector as well
we just went through this with an obd1 vr6 car....it was the damn 02 sensor the whole time......
it would start up and drop to 9 flat and smoke like a pig.....
these cars will not run properly without all the sensors hooked up and working.....Maf..02 sensor and water temp....all need to function properly
IT runs perfect now.....13.5 - 14 at idle and 12 under boost..15psi that is


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

and 99% of the time its the car thats messed up not the software....
people are always like...it ran good for a year...now it runs bad...the software must be messed up.....as if it just desides to recode itself...just to screw with you


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Thanks for your input, but the O2 sensor circuit is working as it should.
I sent the car to another shop who guaranteed they would find the problem, and they don't know what's wrong with it. They looked over everything and they can't find anything wrong with it. Now they say it must be the software, because everything else is good.
I am seriously ****ing fed up, I just want to put the car back to stock, give the customer his money back and never see the car again. I have never been this stuck on one thing before in my life.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

buy all the censors lolol.... idk or scan the car... get a o2, get a new MAF and give it a shot... start with the lowest part coast wise and work up till it starts to work...

you gotta pay to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no easy way out..... 

but i def think it's your o2..... my ECU is CEL free but car smells a little so i'm installing a new o2
it never smelled before about 3-4 months ago....


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

next step, def get a diag port in there. even a reg scanner can give you some kind of code. vagcom and someone with knowledge and willing to come give you a hand would be money


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

Got fed up, and customer converted the car to OBD2. I will post news soon.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Got fed up, and customer converted the car to OBD2. I will post news soon.


lol


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Car is running perfectly now, on C2 OBD2 440cc program. More info in a bit!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha,I have the same problem.Ended up being a ground problem


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_haha,I have the same problem.Ended up being a ground problem

Are you serious? Which ground? And did it do the exact same thing? What I don't get is that the car ran perfectly when it came here.
The car seems to have less "balls" with the OBD2 system. Not sure if it's because it's hot out or whatever, but it definitely isn't the same, even though it's running the same boost.
Thinking of running it at 10 psi now. (Stock compression, 94 octane, 440cc etc ...)


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

you know whats nuts...... my boy said something about checking grounds also.... he out my vr6 together and knows his stuff....

and yeh it's hot out and humid thast why it's slow wait till the air get cooler then take her for a spin


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I had the same issue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC0tereODMs
It was running super rich.I had a tps and ect code.Ended up being the vr6 tb i was using.I had to flip the Plug so the ground was completed 
I was getting pissed,so i got another harness(coming tuesday).Did alittle searching and found that i had to flip the plug
So tomorrow i might put it together with the old harness.
Also an bad isv will screw with turbo setups bad


_Modified by Daskoupe at 3:03 PM 7-17-2009_


----------

